# Idee für Bergbau-Vorkommen



## Trauer (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo erstmal, 

Im moment ist es ja so, das zwar für jede Region angezeigt wird das sich da bestimmte Vorkommen befinden (zum Beispiel Westfall - Silber), aber nicht wie oft die da auch wirklich sind. 

Zum Beispiel wird gesagt das es in Westfall silber geben soll. Nun ich bin an den besagten orten sehr oft gewesen habe aber immer nur Kupfer vorgefunden. 

Und meine Idee ist das einfach angezeigt wird: z.B.: 

Westfall 

60% Kupfer
30& Zinn
10% Silber 


...

Hoffe habe es klar ausgedrückt, wenn nicht bitte fragen... 


mfg
Trauer


----------



## B3N (4. Februar 2006)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du z.B. wissen wieviel Erze pro Region vorkommen, richtig?

Sowas haben wir schon implementiert. Hier ein Bsp: 

Die zahl in den [] Klammern, sagt wie oft das Vorkommen dort zu finden ist.
Echtsilberablagerung  => http://www.blasc.de/?o=75


----------



## Trauer (5. Februar 2006)

Nein das meinte ich nicht, 
hier mal ein beispiel das meine Ansicht gut darstellen sollte: 


Also, hier zu lesen ist ja das in Westfall 37 Silbervorkommen sein sollen, diese 37 stellen überschneiden sich aber alle mit den 111 Kupfervorkommen in Westfall. 

Ich möchte in diesem fall wissen: Wie oft ist an den besagten Plätzen ein Silbervorkommen- und wie oft ist an diesen Plätzen ein Kupfervorkommen enthalten. 

Grund: Wenn ich (wie an meinem beispiel) hier auf blasc schaue wo ich bin, und dann anschaue ob da silbervorkommen sind, aber immer nur Kupfer finde auf den Plätzen dann irretiert mich das ein wenig, ich möchte halt einfach nur wissen, wie oft ist in Westfall was zu finden... 


Beispie: in Westfall sind:
111 Kupfer sind zu 60% an den stellen
37 Silber sind zu 10% an den stellen
53 Zinn sind zu 30% an den stellen


----------



## Crowley (5. Februar 2006)

Mit der Zone hat das nichts zu tun. Silber erscheint halt zufällig an einer Stelle, wo sonst Kupfer zu finden ist, Gold anstelle von Zinn und Echtsilber anstelle von Mithril. Du hast da an jeder Stelle die gleiche Chance.


----------



## Trauer (5. Februar 2006)

Und ich will wissen wann halt zufällig an diesen Stellen Silber ist und wann Kupfer.


----------



## qramf (5. Februar 2006)

wolltest du dafuer zeit und datum haben? oO


----------



## Trauer (5. Februar 2006)

Ne Prozente reichen doch völlig


----------



## Crowley (6. Februar 2006)

Leider kann man das nicht so genau sagen, da wir keine Infos haben, wie oft Erzablagerungen erscheinen, sondern nur wie oft diese Abgebaut wurden. Zum Beispiel haben wurde laut unserer Datenbank ca. 20x mehr Kupfer abgebaut als Silber. Daraus könnte man jetzt schließen, dass an einer Kupferstelle mit ungefähr 5% Wahrscheinlichkeit ne Silbermine spawnt. Wie genau diese Schätzung allerdings ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Trauer (11. Februar 2006)

Ok, damit hat sich dann meine frage erledigt


----------

